# Detector de secuencia de fase trifasico



## eca (Jun 19, 2006)

Lo que estoy tratando de hacer en esta oportunidad ,es un detector de secuencia de fase trifasico.

les explico algo para dejarme entender:
se trata de un circuito el cual debe detectar las lineas R-S-T ó L1,L2,L3 .Es decir teniendo una entrada trifasica debo conectar este circuito y debe decirme en un display quien es R quien es S y quien es T. teniendo en cuenta que un sistema trifasico tiene un desfasaje de 120° debo de identificar estas lineas.

En un momento pensé hacerlo con el principio de los motores eléctricos, con tres bobinas  y si invertía una fase invierto el sentido del giro(esto funciono),  pero mi querido profesor no solo quiso eso si no que quería saber quien es R,S,T y q lo muestre en un display ,es decir que sea digital.
Bueno amigos ojala me haya dejado entender, he buscado información pero la verdad que no hay mucho sobre un circuito de este tipo haber si alguien me ayuda con  el circuito.

Gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 20, 2006)

Te envío un circuito funcional.


----------



## eca (Jun 20, 2006)

Oye, sabes, me gustaría saber mas del circuito, mi ingles no es muy bueno que digamos, a ver si me comentas algo del circuito, la verdad es que lo encuentro muy interesante por que me parece que es lo que estoy buscando, estoy tratando de simularlo en un programa, te comentaré que para mi es muy importante saber las fases de un sistema trifásico para poder poner un generador en paralelo.
Lo importante es que ya tengo algo gracias a tu ayuda pero me interesaría saber por lo menos de donde lo tomaste, al parecer es un libro quisiera traducirlo, para poder entenderlo mejor .Te lo agradezco mucho otra ves.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 20, 2006)

El circuito funciona así:

Izquierda a derecha.

Transformadores y transistores aíslan y adaptan la señal a niveles lógicos. 
La lógica es sencilla, para obtener un pulso por cada fase utilizamos las and's.

Los flip-flop's son utilizados como memoria, el de arriba se pone a uno o a cero según reciba primero de una u otra linea.
El segundo compara el estado anterior con el actual y da el sentido de giro poniendo a nivel alto q o 'q.

Puedes substituir los transformadores por optoacopladores.

Este circuito solo te indica si va en sentido horario o antiorario, pero no indica cuanto desfase debe hacer para reajustar el sistema.

Ahora ye hace falta un circuito para que sincronice en todo momento a la led, mirate esto, no es exactamente lo mismo pero es una idea para obtener el error de fase

http://www.ea4nh.com/articulos/sintetizador/sintetizador.htm

La palabra mágica es PLL
Hay otros métodos como son los rectificadores sincronos


----------



## eca (Jun 20, 2006)

Al parecer ésto es sencillo pero lo que no puedo llegar a entender es como reconozco las fases R-S-T, necesito que se visualice en unos display a ver si tu o alguien mas tiene información de ésto, pero gracias porque me ha servido de mucho.

Cómo es que haces el cambio de los transformadores por los optoacopladors, si el transformador me reduce el voltaje y el optoacoplador se comporta como un rele , por favor si estoy equivocado corrígeme y te lo agradeceré mucho .
gracias


----------



## Electricista (Nov 15, 2006)

Refernte a las fases R S T   , que borne o terminal en el generador o linea es R ó S ó T eso constructivamente en un generador es aleatorio en relacion a la poseción de cable de fase R (L1), por lo tanto cuando encuentras en un generador R, S y T solo te sirven de referencia para casos de identificacion durante el recorrido de una linea que esta conectada al generador, para que digas ah!..este cable viene del borne R del generador, y cuando tengas un problema de carga generalmente medido en el tablero puedas arreglar el problema.
 La posecion de las fase es muy importante cuando se trata de vibraciones mecanicas produizda en grandes generadores..pero eso es otro tema.

En conclusión..lo que interesa es la secuencia de fase , medido por un secuencimetro,que al ser instalado los cables de energia tienes una indicacion o es RST ó RTS, pero en realidad no sabes a ciencia cierta si el cable del instrumento que indica fase R esta exactamente en la fase R del generador, ok.
Solo tendras indicaciones de la secuencia...

Conclusion..

Eso de que el instrumento va a indicarte cual es la fase R S T del generador solo midiendo la secuenciia en los cables podria ser solo una coincidencia..ok

Y para la puesta en paralelo simple solo necesitarias como base priencipal que las secuencias sean las mismas ,ademas de otros parametros.


Las tensiones en uns sistema trifasico estan desfasadas 120 º electricos , no existe diferencia una con la otra..ok


----------



## capitanp (Nov 15, 2006)

Es exactamente como dice *Electricista*, si tu tomas al azar una de las tres fases notaras que las dos restantes una esta adelantada 120º y la otra atrasada 120º entonces no tiene referencia explicita.
Ahora si tienes un secuenciador de fase lo conectas al azar, te dará un sentido de giro y te indicara RST al azar , tu conectas un motor siguiendo esa indicación y girara en el sentido medido. (quizás tu profesor no sepa esto, tal como mucha gente que parece tener un gran conocimiento)
Saludos


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 15, 2006)

Pues es fácil, la teoría la tengo en otra parte y no la pude encontrar, el circuito es este y funciona ok, yo lo use en unos equipos que hice, chauuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## RUBITHZA (Mar 9, 2009)

fsergio acabo de ver el circuito y me parece muy bueno pero podrias facilitarme la teoria? debo presentar un proyecto y debo explicar su funcionamiento apenas voy en 1er año de electronica y necesit ayuda por favor.....


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 3, 2009)

La tension resultante sobre el condensador se atrasa en fase respecto a la linea donde esta conectada.  Eso hace que de acuerdo a si la secuencia es directa o inversa, la diferencia de tension entre ese punto y la otra fase (o entre neutro) sea diferente.
La explicacion tecnica es con un diagrama fasorial, y se ve la situacion mas claramente que conversada.

Para el circuito que tenes, el valor de RC que se elige es tal que 2*pi*f*R*C = 1  porque asi es mayor la diferencia de tension entre cada caso.


A mi gusto personal, el detector de secuencia mas practico y de taller sale usando este principio con pocos agregados.
Eligiendo R*C = 1.73/(2*pi*f)  y poniendo dos resistencias iguales en las otras dos fases, la tension resultante es 0 para una secuencia y un fardo (no me acuerdo cuanto) para la otra.
Poniendo una lamparita de neon entre el C y las dos R, se encendera solo con una secuencia.  


Usando dos circuitos iguales como en el dibujo detectas 4 situaciones.
1- Enciende solo Neon2 ==> secuencia directa (RST)
2- Enciende solo Neon1 ==> secuencia inversa (RTS)
3- Encienden los dos ==> Volo una fase  (ocurre haya o no haya un retorno por esa fase)
4- No enciende ninguno ==> Volaron 2 fases o ... no hay tension.


----------



## gordello (May 16, 2009)

Hola amigos les cuento que estoy trabajando en el circuito posteado en http://www.epanorama.net/schem.....tector.pdf pero tiene un inconveniente que no puedo resolver que es cuando se utiliza en un equipo que utiliza motores trifasicos con conexion en estrella, inmediatamente que falta una fase el circuito detecta solo un pulso de defasaje y luego indica como que todo esta bien. Esto sucede porque en la conexiòn estrella del motor existe una derivación de tension que continua alimentando el transformador conectado a la fase que se ausentó. Como podemos eliminar esto?, de todos modos les comento que cuando se utiliza para detectar la secuencia de fase en un tomacorriente sin ningun equipo conectado funciona muy bien.


----------



## Eduardo (May 16, 2009)

Ese circuito *no esta pensado* para una *detección segura* cuando tenes retornos.  
Segun lo que haya conectado a la fase que salto, vas a tener desfasajes muy chicos y te va a indicar cualquier cosa.

Los detectores simples y mas seguros cuando tenes retornos son los que internamente hacen un desfasaje con condensadores.
En ejemplo de detector "de taller" lo puse en: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/funcionamiento-secuencimetro-rc-19439/#post148993

Sobre esa idea basica tenes variantes para en lugar de usar una indicacion luminosa tener dos salidas con transistor o relay.


----------



## Traviato (May 16, 2009)

Perdonad mi ignorancia.

Deduzco por lo escrito que es importante saber el orden y la secuencia de las fases en una instalación trifásica, pero no lo entiendo. Mi experiencia con trifásica, no pasa de haber conectado algún motor o un transformador. Lo más que puede pasar es que el motor gire al revés de lo deseado.
¿Me podeis explicar para qué sirve saber el orden de las fases y las consecuencias de no saberlo?

Gracias


----------



## Eduardo (May 16, 2009)

La mayoria de las veces, la inversion de fase se nota inmediatamente al conectar el motor porque sabes para que lado tiene que girar y no es destructivo arrancar para el otro lado.

Pero tenes situaciones como hacer una instalacion electrica, donde lo correcto es dejar en los tableros todos los tomas trifasicos con la misma secuencia, y si se ponen varios con distinta secuencia tenerlos identificados --> al instalador le va a resultar mas comodo controlar con un detector que con un motor de referencia.

Y otras que son las realmente importantes porque una inversion es destructiva, que son las situaciones donde hay automatismos o bombas.  
Por ejemplo: Si una maquina hacia un movimiento y al pisar un fin de carrera debia salir para el otro lado --> sale para donde no debe y probablemente rompa algo.
Con bombas hidraulicas (de pistones o engranajes), al girar al reves estas mandando presion donde habia succion, segun como sea la instalacion, tambien puede ser destructivo.


----------



## algp (May 16, 2009)

Por si a alguien le interesa, aqui hay dos diagramas mas.

De una buena revista.

Suerte.


----------



## galu1 (Ago 13, 2010)

Hola fogonazo compañero necesito ayuda, tal vez me puedas ayudar?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 13, 2010)

galu1 dijo:


> Hola fogonazo compañero necesito ayuda, tal vez me puedas ayudar?


No es inteligente remitir una consulta a un solo miembro del Foro ya que te pierdes la oportunidad de que otro miembro del Foro te pueda contestar.


----------



## crimson (Oct 12, 2011)

Hace unos días tuve que hacer unos cambios en las conexiones de una bomba sumergida trifásica, y necesitaba saber si el sentido de giro  iba a ser el mismo, dado que si por error cambiaba una fase giraría al revés y podría estropearse. Busqué un circuito que me sirviera y lo encontré en una Elektor. En el .pdf está el artículo y la placa de circuito impreso. Con un solo detalle, los transistores que excitan los LED están “por fuera”, esto es: emisor y base están en la placa, el colector va al LED y éste a positivo por una resistencia de 680 ohm (ver fotos). Es sencillo y funciona de 10. Otro cambio es que en vez de resistencias de 15K puse 3 de 4K7 2W en serie. Por lo demás, es simple y efectivo. Saludos C


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Dic 15, 2012)

Hola, necesito hacer un simple detector de fases, o sea que cuando me falte alguna fase me corte un rele, como hago, estoy perdido, saludos


----------



## crimson (Dic 15, 2012)

Hola callecuatro, simple no se me ocurre nada, te tiro una punta para comenzar a investigar:

La idea es un pequeño rectificador por fase, la tensión continua va a la base de un transistor (uno por fase). Cuando hay tensión, el colector permanece con baja tensión (saturado). Si alguna de las fases falta, la tensión en el colector sube y por medio de los diodos,excita un transistor que "pega" el relay. Es una idea, habría que simularla, eso queda para vos.
Saludos C


----------



## GERI (Dic 15, 2012)

busca como "guardamotor" sistemas de protección


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2012)

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> Hola, necesito hacer un simple detector de fases, o sea que cuando me falte alguna fase me corte un rele, como hago, estoy perdido, saludos



Mira esto:






						Circuitos Varios
					

Hola FOGONAZO, gracias por responder  es decir, que pierdes una salida, digo... un reproductor tiene dos salidas, amplificadas, pero no tiene salida de sub, devo eleiminar un parlante ya sea de la derecha o la izquierda y conectar el filtro que ira al amplificador del sub,   o esta pensado para...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 15, 2012)

Amigo el sistema mas simple como detector de falta de fase consiste, en conectar 3 resistencias en estrella, cada terminal libre se conecta a una fase, pues en circunstancias normales, en el ctro. de estrella tenemos un potencial 0v. respecto de neutro. Entonces solo es cuestion de detectar cualquier valor de tension diferente de 0, para accionar un rele.


----------



## Deneb (Ene 22, 2014)

Hola. quisiera hacer comprobador de fase y me gustaría deber como funciona si lo habéis probado. y como lo tengo que conectar. me explicó para saber si el motor funciona bien como lo conecto. y por otra parte si quisiera comprobar como están las fases puestas en mi enchufe cual es el orden a seguir  
gracias



algp dijo:


> Por si a alguien le interesa, aqui hay dos diagramas mas.
> 
> De una buena revista.
> 
> Suerte.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2014)

Deneb dijo:


> Hola. quisiera hacer comprobador de fase y me gustaría deber como funciona si lo habéis probado. y como lo tengo que conectar. me explicó para saber si el motor funciona bien como lo conecto.


¿ Que cosa deseas saber del motor ?, ninguno de estos esquemas te da datos del motor 


> y por otra parte si quisiera comprobar como están las fases puestas en mi enchufe cual es el orden a seguir
> gracias


¿ Como en cual enchufe ?


----------



## sergiogc (Abr 17, 2014)

Traviato dijo:


> Perdonad mi ignorancia.
> 
> Deduzco por lo escrito que es importante saber el orden y la secuencia de las fases en una instalación trifásica, pero no lo entiendo. Mi experiencia con trifásica, no pasa de haber conectado algún motor o un transformador. Lo más que puede pasar es que el motor gire al revés de lo deseado.
> ¿Me podeis explicar para qué sirve saber el orden de las fases y las consecuencias de no saberlo?
> ...



Mi estimado, la identificación de las fases es muy importante en muchos casos, en uno de ellos es a la hora de acoplar un generador a la red eléctrica, conectar un sistema de producción fotovoltaica al sistema obviamente a través de un inversor y transfer, en muchos casos tambien algunas marcas de variadores de frecuencia, necesitan que exista una identificación de fases y si no corresponden el variador, no trabajará.
Solo espero haber ampliado tu duda.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 17, 2014)

Hola a todos , !saludos desde Brasil!, dejo aca un  proyecto mui interesante de un testador trifasico que fornece la sequencia de como estan las fases en ese momento y incluso es alimentado con la propria RED a sener analizada. Desafortunadamente lo idioma es en portugues.
!fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## torres.electronico (Abr 30, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , !saludos desde Brasil!, dejo aca un  proyecto mui interesante de un testador trifasico que fornece la sequencia de como estan las fases en ese momento y incluso es alimentado con la propria RED a sener analizada. Desafortunadamente lo idioma es en portugues.
> !fuerte abrazo!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Hola Dani, aportar sin antes mirar que han donado el resto de los amigos del foro, suele pasar... acá lo mismo en el mismo topico, pero en castellano: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/detector-secuencia-fase-trifasico-2174/#post161674


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 30, 2014)

torres.electronico dijo:


> Hola Dani, aportar sin antes mirar que han donado el resto de los amigos del foro, suele pasar... acá lo mismo en el mismo topico, pero en castellano: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/detector-secuencia-fase-trifasico-2174/#post161674


!Cielo Santo!, es verdad estimado torres.electronico tiene toda la razión en que aclaras , pero mi verdadera intención es ayudar y realmente yo no conocia ese otro aporte.
!Muchas gracias por me alertar , en la proxima voi tener mas cuidado en averiguar si no hay algo similar ya aportado antes de subir alguna nueva información!.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 30, 2014)

Hola, más allá de la redundancia de material que puede haber en un hilo, me parece que la intención es lo que cuenta. Gracias Daniel por el aporte.


----------



## torres.electronico (May 1, 2014)

ups... perdon, no queria hacer de algo tan sencillo una polemica


----------



## SKYFALL (May 1, 2014)

Buen aporte el de Daniel, adjunto el mismo aporte de daniel en formato .pdf para poderlo tener completo.


----------



## crimson (Abr 9, 2015)

Para los que armen el detector de secuencia de fases de éste mensaje:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/detector-secuencia-fase-trifasico-2174/#post567610

el amigo zeta-bola-1 descubrió que en el .pdf están cambiadas las placas, la que tiene las letras al derecho ES para plancha y las que tiene las letras en espejo no. No encontré los originales (perdidos en algún formateo) así que aviso que la pifié :cabezon:
Saludos C


----------



## mauro10 (Oct 14, 2015)

crimson dijo:


> Hace unos días tuve que hacer unos cambios en las conexiones de una bomba sumergida trifásica, y necesitaba saber si el sentido de giro  iba a ser el mismo, dado que si por error cambiaba una fase giraría al revés y podría estropearse. Busqué un circuito que me sirviera y lo encontré en una Elektor. En el .pdf está el artículo y la placa de circuito impreso. Con un solo detalle, los transistores que excitan los LED están “por fuera”, esto es: emisor y base están en la placa, el colector va al LED y éste a positivo por una resistencia de 680 ohm (ver fotos). Es sencillo y funciona de 10. Otro cambio es que en vez de resistencias de 15K puse 3 de 4K7 2W en serie. Por lo demás, es simple y efectivo. Saludos C



Hola, acabo de armar este circuito con 3 resistencias de 4.7k 2w (en total 14.1k 6w), funciona perfecto pero me sorprendio la temperatura que alcanzan estas 3 resistencias, al cabo de un par de minutos no se puede tocarlas.

aclaro que lo conecto directo a la red trifasica 380v.

segun la ley de ohm, la potencia que se disipa es:
P = V^2/R
P = 220v^2/15000Ω (220v una fase respecto al neutro y 15K es del diagrama original)
P = 3.2w

en teoria funciona, peeero.. se me hace que calientan mucho.


----------



## crimson (Oct 14, 2015)

mauro10 dijo:


> ... se me hace que calientan mucho.



Hola Mauro10, bienvenido a la Comunidad. ¿Dos minutos? Me parece que este aparato fue pensado para enchufarlo, medir y sacarlo. Si lo vas a dejar fijo vas a tener que inventar algo, algún cooler para las resistencias o resistores de mayor disipación.
Saludos C


----------



## mauro10 (Oct 14, 2015)

Gracias Crimson por tu respuesta y por la bienvenida.
Definitivamente si, el sistema tiene que quedar en constante conexion.
Esta tarde intentare con dos resistencias de 5w de las ceramicas cuadradas, vere que opciones tengo para sumar 15ohm.


----------



## Cancer (Ene 25, 2016)

Quisiera saber si las lámparas de neon son a 220 y si el circuito puede permanecer encendido largo tiempo:confused 



Usando dos circuitos iguales como en el dibujo detectas 4 situaciones.
1- Enciende solo Neon2 ==> secuencia directa (RST)
2- Enciende solo Neon1 ==> secuencia inversa (RTS)
3- Encienden los dos ==> Volo una fase  (ocurre haya o no haya un retorno por esa fase)
4- No enciende ninguno ==> Volaron 2 fases o ... no hay tension.

Quisiera saber si las lámparas son de 220 y di puede estar conectado de forma permanente


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 25, 2016)

Ver el archivo adjunto 120474​Las lámparas de neón son de descarga y de aproximadamente 60V, por eso deben llevar resistencia limitadora de corriente.
Pueden quedar conectadas de forma permanente, aunque no es aconsejable porque se van poniendo plateadas.


----------



## jjotagg (Oct 31, 2016)

Disculpen no se si alguien me puede ayudar, necesito conectar un generador trifasico  a la red de manera automática en mi curso de maquinas electricas. se debe verificar que  las tensiones sean iguales, que tengan la misma secuencia y la misma frecuencia es decir que cuando conecte tanto el generador como la red esten en fase. cuando esto se cumpla se cierre el un interruptor. el nivel de tension y la secencia lo puedo verificar manualmente. he leido los aportes en este tema y veo que se puede verificar la secuencia  alguno me puede ayudar con ideas para determinar el punto exacto en el q están en fase.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 31, 2016)

Hola, antes que nada el generador tiene que estar diseñado para trabajar en línea, de lo contrario, será un incendio.


----------



## naxito (Oct 31, 2016)

jjotagg dijo:


> Disculpen no se si alguien me puede ayudar, necesito conectar un generador trifasico  a la red de manera automática en mi curso de maquinas electricas. se debe verificar que  las tensiones sean iguales, que tengan la misma secuencia y la misma frecuencia es decir que cuando conecte tanto el generador como la red esten en fase. cuando esto se cumpla se cierre el un interruptor. el nivel de tension y la secencia lo puedo verificar manualmente. he leido los aportes en este tema y veo que se puede verificar la secuencia  alguno me puede ayudar con ideas para determinar el punto exacto en el q están en fase.


No entendi bien, tu quieres conectar al mismo tiempo un generador y el empalme al mismo tiempo, y si es asi, eso no pasara. Lo que podrias hacer es; un tablero de transferencia de carga automatico. Se cuando el empalme se caiga o baje el voltaje nominal, caída de una fase, se baje el break del empalme y trabajar con el grupo electrógeno(generador electrico), para lo cual tendras que tener una bobina de tension minima que se dispare y automaticamente o manualmente inicie el tablero de transferencia... Si es asi tratare de ayudarte. Saludos


----------



## PolAndres (Mar 19, 2019)

Hola queridos compañeros, tengo una duda estoy queriendo realizar un circuito de detección de intersección de fases para un rectificador trifásico controlado esa es mi idea, no se si alguien podría guiarme o darme alguna ayudaa por favoor.


----------



## capitanp (Mar 19, 2019)

Muestra un esquema de lo que buscas...



//13Años tiene mi ultimo comentario, la pucha//


----------



## Tecnorion (Abr 28, 2019)

Detector de giro de fases muy sencillo. Las lámparas son de 100W de filamento y el condensador es de un ventilador de 2.2µF x 400Vac.
Se conecta y el terminal L1 (R), queda determinado por el cable del condensador (yo le puse un cable rojo); L2 (S), que da determinado por la lámpara que se enciende más fuerte y L3 (T) por la lámpara más débil (a las lámparas les puse a una un cable negro y otra uno blanco):


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Abr 28, 2019)

Esta es una versi*ó*n rudimentaria totalmente el*é*ctrica del fas*í*metro para 380 *VCA*.
Mediante un m*é*todo nemot*é*cnico identificamos las fases.


----------



## fercon (May 5, 2020)

Buenas tardes. Les dejo el analisis del secuenciador que publico antes* Tecnorion* para un Xc igual a la resistencia de las lamparas, digamos 144Ohm. Disculpen lo desordenado pero por ahi le agarras el camino. En los recuadros estan las Intensidades y el Voltaje V4 que se origina de V1, V2 y V3 y asl impedancias de fase. Cada rama me dio voltajes ligeramente distintos por los redondeos, al final promedie el valor par el V4 mostrado. En la proxima les muestro para Intensidad maxima a traves de la lampara 2. A ver como determino la capacitancia requerida...


----------



## Eduardo (May 5, 2020)

fercon dijo:


> Buen dia. Algo comentado hace bastante tiempo por "Eduardo, post: 972724, member: 9289"]
> señala que la relacion (XL-Xc)/R=1 lo que corresponde a un angulo de 45º, bastante opuesto a la fase que brillara mas. Ahora imagino que la cantidad 1,73 que menciona es la tangente de 60º que seria opuesto en 180º e implicaria mayor Diferencia de Potencial=mas brillo en la fase. Pero, aqui es donde difiero: Tg(x)= XL - Xc/R y XL=0, Xc= 1/(2pi.f.c) y asi se trataria de *CR= 1 / 2.pi.f.1,73* y esto difiere en bastante del resultado de eduardo: *R*C = 1.73/(2*pi*f).... *estare pasando algo por alto? o entiendo mal el razonamiento? Igual con ninguna de las 2 me dan los valores...



No había visto esto.  
La diferencia está en la fase donde se conecta el condensador.   
- Si el divisor resistivo está entre R y T y el condensador en S es tu resultado.
- Si el divisor resistivo está entre R y T y el condensador en R o T es mi resultado.

Hay poca diferencia entre una configuración y otra. En la que usé es mas pareja la disipación en las resistencias.


----------



## fercon (May 8, 2020)

Buenas noches. He considerado el voltaje V1: 120, 0º como referencia y al que se agrega la capacitancia.  Aca les dejo los coeficientes de la ecuacion cuadratica para determinar, con buena aproximacion, el valor del capacitor que genera el angulo de fase "x" del voltaje V4: * a=* 120*144*144*Tg(x) ; *b=* -51840 ; *c=*-240*Tg(x). La raiz (positiva) obtenida la dividimos entre (w=2*pi*f), y ese es el valor de capacitor para el angulo "x" especificado. Por ejemplo para un V4 con angulo de 60º, C=45,4uF ; Para un angulo de 109º (caso desarollado anteriormente que genera una reactancia capacitiva de 144) el valor de C=18,3uF. El error, por redondeo, ronda el 5%; algo aceptable como buena referencia. Con esto termino el analisis de este secuenciador de fases, fue instructivo.)


----------

